# Knifemaker from Leduc County



## DanCom (Feb 13, 2016)

Hey all,

I am a 40-something knifemaker from Leduc County Alberta. I have made all of my tools: a 2x72" 2hp, variable speed belt grinder, 12" disc sander, an electric heat treatment oven, gas forge etc. Most of the plans are at my blog. I am learning more about casting and mokume gane now and want to move into the jewelry department to accompany my knives. 

Thanks for having me. I hope that I can contribute to the group. 

Dan Comeau


----------



## EricB (Feb 13, 2016)

Hey Dan! What's the link to your blog? Looking forward to seeing your work!

Sent from my B15 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alexander (Feb 13, 2016)

Hey Dan welcome to the form. Be sure to show off some of your knives and that beltsander you mentioned. Sounds awsome!


----------



## PeterT (Feb 13, 2016)

Variable belt grinder! Electric heat treat oven! SCHWING!  Yes please show your stuff. Last fall I went to Reynolds museum where some knife makers  craftsman were displaying their craft. Awesome stuff. I avoided the vortex effect because that could easily become another side hobby. I'm very interested in your heat treating process in particular.


----------



## DanCom (Feb 13, 2016)

Thanks for the warm welcome guys. I too have been to the metal art show at the Reynolds Alberta Museum in Wetaskiwin. A friend of mine (fellow knifemaker) is the manager there.
My latest project is an air/hydraulic 20t press for forge welding. I hope to be able to send you some picks this weekend.

My blog is: http://dcknives.blogspot.ca

Cheers!

Dan


----------



## EricB (Feb 13, 2016)

I checked out your blog and website a bit, awesome work!! Your knives are beautiful, I'm sure we'll all have some questions for you down the road.


----------

